# I LOVE these animated walls & floors (pics)



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

I've decked out my house in animated walls & floors and thought I'd share. If you have any in your house that aren't here, please post pics - I want to see them all!!!

In the main room I have the City Scape wallpaper that has a 3D effect and moves with you. And when you turn off the lights, the whole city is all lit up!







In the back room I have Sahara's Desert floor, that sounds like sand when you walk on it, and you leave footprints!! The wall is Ocean Horizon, and not only do the clouds move, but so does the water! you can see the little waves shimmering!!






I put the security monitor wallpaper in the kitchen. Each little screen shows an island scene. I don't know how long I'll keep it in this room, but I love the way the screens flicker and even show the glare of the light.






I used the Stormy Night wallpaper in the bathroom. You can see a city in the distance and the heavy rain and lightning looks fantastic with the lights off!






I love how you can see cherry blossom petals falling on this wallpaper. I have the floor too, but it just looked too busy, so I'm just using the wall in this upstairs bedroom.






I put an indoor pool in my basement. The clouds roll by on the Rice Paddy wallpaper and the water in the center of the Oasis floor splashes when you walk through it!






What animated walls and floors have you discovered?


----------



## emilythestrange (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow.   Now how have you got all those items in such a short amount of time

and why are you soooo good at layouts and making a room cool


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Time Travel, of course!


----------



## alv4 (Apr 3, 2020)

I didn't know that even exist


----------



## emilythestrange (Apr 3, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> Time Travel, of course!


Just time travel or swapping items with other players online on here?  I’m sad that my progress will be limited


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Definitely trading here on this forum, and in a couple Facebook Groups I belong to. Everyone in the community is so helpful and kind!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 3, 2020)

emilythestrange said:


> Just time travel or swapping items with other players online on here?  I’m sad that my progress will be limited


And even if you don't time travel ( I never have either) you'll still get it, just much slower. Your progress isn't limited, just on pace with what it's supposed to be.


----------



## kentai (Apr 3, 2020)

that cityscape wallpaper and stormy sky


----------



## tinysaiph (Apr 3, 2020)

I absolutely LOVE the animated walls and floors. The misty wallpaper is absolutely beautiful, and I can't wait to set it up in a room of its own!


----------



## Jas (Apr 3, 2020)

i love the way you've laid out your bathroom! what flooring is that?


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

tinysaiph said:


> I absolutely LOVE the animated walls and floors. The misty wallpaper is absolutely beautiful, and I can't wait to set it up in a room of its own!



I haven't seen that one yet - can you post a pic?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020



Jas said:


> i love the way you've laid out your bathroom! what flooring is that?



It's the Imperial Tile. And thank you!!!


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow your house is AMAZING!! I wish i didn't suck at decorating. My house is so empty but seeing this gives me motivation to start working on it. I dont have any animated floors/wallpaper, unfortunately. I didnt even know such nice furniture was in the game, the little nooks have been mostly selling meh stuff at my shop.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

Monty has a Wall that looks like Falling Leaves in Autumn.


----------



## tinysaiph (Apr 3, 2020)

Ignore the cherry lamp that I forgot to take down, it rains and it's just beautiful

Edit to my previous post; it's actually called the misty-garden wall!


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Monty has a Wall that looks like Falling Leaves in Autumn.



Now THAT would look amazing in my kitchen!!!


----------



## tinysaiph (Apr 3, 2020)

The Falling leaves one sounds incredible ;w;


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

tinysaiph said:


> Ignore the cherry lamp that I forgot to take down, it rains and it's just beautiful
> 
> Edit to my previous post; it's actually called the misty-garden wall!



OMG! That is Gorgeous!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

Not the biggest quality, but it looks like this. I just made it real quick while he was at home. Haha.

It was made on my Ipad. That’s why the angle is so weird.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Not the biggest quality, but it looks like this. I just made it real quick while he was at home. Haha.
> 
> It was made on my Ipad. That’s why the angle is so weird.



This looks like the autumn wall and floor from New Leaf, except of course, that wasn't animated!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, it’s quite the same. Only that sometimes leaves will fall.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

I already liked the cityscape wall in previous games, and by the looks of things it's even better now. Looking forward to when I can get that in my own town.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 3, 2020)

The first one made me hear a laugh track... I really hope we see items from Pocket Camp being added, they had some fantastic premium wallpaper.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Romaki said:


> The first one made me hear a laugh track... I really hope we see items from Pocket Camp being added, they had some fantastic premium wallpaper.



Yes! That would be amazing!!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes! I don't time travel but try to visit everyone who posts about saharah  Surprisingly I've seen practically none of the ones you've mentioned but have duplicates of the same small few. Ones that I know about and really want to get are the cloud floor and cafe curtain wallpaper, but that city scape one looks amazing, and same with the rice paddy and ocean horizon ones


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 3, 2020)

I got 2 floors that were really cool from Saharah today - future-tech flooring (stone floor with sort of moving green laser-type lights inbetween the cracks of the stones - it's better than I can describe it) and lava flooring (the lava moves!). 

Saharah had some interesting walls and floors before, but I love them even more now.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 4, 2020)

Dang you're killing it. I love it but I'm sick of Sarah giving me non animated wallpapers and floors. Everytime. 
Thanks so much for sharing might help me stay motivated to try to get them lol


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 4, 2020)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Dang you're killing it. I love it but I'm sick of Sarah giving me non animated wallpapers and floors. Everytime.
> Thanks so much for sharing might help me stay motivated to try to get them lol



I've noticed that the more you buy from him, the better they get. I got a lot of duds before I started getting good ones.


----------



## cinnamonbella (Apr 5, 2020)

I got a tech flooring from Sahara, i don't have any photos but it glows green it's pretty cool


----------



## Clarke (Apr 17, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> I've decked out my house in animated walls & floors and thought I'd share. If you have any in your house that aren't here, please post pics - I want to see them all!!!
> 
> In the main room I have the City Scape wallpaper that has a 3D effect and moves with you. And when you turn off the lights, the whole city is all lit up!
> 
> ...


I want to do my bathroom like the stormy night one you have. How did you get all of the furniture in there?


----------



## Imbri (Apr 17, 2020)

I have the bank vault, but I haven't put it up yet. I just threw it into my storage because it doesn't fit the few rooms I currently have. I'll have to check it out tonight, now.


----------



## Rosebay (Jun 16, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> I've decked out my house in animated walls & floors and thought I'd share. If you have any in your house that aren't here, please post pics - I want to see them all!!!
> 
> In the main room I have the City Scape wallpaper that has a 3D effect and moves with you. And when you turn off the lights, the whole city is all lit up!
> 
> ...


Sorry if you’ve already said, but in the bathroom, what is the flooring that you’ve used? Iv’e been looking everywhere for the name!!! Love your layouts!


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosebay said:


> Sorry if you’ve already said, but in the bathroom, what is the flooring that you’ve used? Iv’e been looking everywhere for the name!!! Love your layouts!


Hi! I'm not the poster ofc, but that flooring looks like the imperial tile from Saharah.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 16, 2020)

omg i haven't seen the stormy night wallpaper! and i didn't know the city one is moving!!!!!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 16, 2020)

Aughhh I loooove the animated Saharah and Celeste walls and floors in NH SO MUCH. The cloud floor is just TOO AMAZING. I mention Celeste here too because the Star Trek lookin' ship window wallpaper has so much depth when you look out the windows, when you walk through the room it really feels very realistic! I love it. I'm also a huge fan of Saharah's sci-fi and future tech stuff. My house has ended up like accidentally SUPER futuristic because I just really love so many of the wallpapers and floors! ;u;


----------



## tolisamarie (Jun 17, 2020)

Rosebay said:


> Sorry if you’ve already said, but in the bathroom, what is the flooring that you’ve used? Iv’e been looking everywhere for the name!!! Love your layouts!


Hi. That 's Imperial Tile and it's sold at Nooks Cranny.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 17, 2020)

ahh, i know! the cityscape wallpaper is so so so gorgeous omg ;; i think my personal favorite animated wallpapers + floorings are the cityscape, misty garden wall, and cloud flooring! they're all so dreamy and calming in their own ways <3


----------



## Reploid (Jun 17, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> I've decked out my house in animated walls & floors and thought I'd share. If you have any in your house that aren't here, please post pics - I want to see them all!!!
> 
> In the main room I have the City Scape wallpaper that has a 3D effect and moves with you. And when you turn off the lights, the whole city is all lit up!
> 
> ...


Are you in need of a beach ball?


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 18, 2020)

I have to say, your house is my favorite house I have seen so far. Each room has its own unique personality and I love it! You make such good use of all the animated wallpapers and floors. My favorite rooms so far are the main room and the pool room<3 Honestly though, it's hard choosing favorites because they all look so amazing LOL. Great job decorating and thank you for sharing your love of animated wallpaper and flooring with us ^^


----------

